
Tips on Writing Dockerfiles - testmes
http://www.techbar.me/writing-dockerfile/
======
Roritharr
Could someone please register the domain www.isdockerproductionready.com and
put a big NO(later Yes) on this so I know when to catch up?

I love the idea and concept behind it so far but I sadly don't have time to
check the status and read the relevant blog articles about every cool new OS
project i'd like to follow... especially if they are so potentially business
critical.

Am I wrong in my prioritization or do others have similar feelings in this
regard?

~~~
ilaksh
By the time something becomes popular its been around for awhile. As far as
I'm concerned the time to start taking advantage or at least learning is well
before everyone starts saying its "production ready". I agree that we can't
learn every new awesome technology. But I think that people have the tendency
to find reasons to excuse learning the new technologies, like saying its not
production ready or something. Just because you don't have time to learn and
carefully evaluate a new technology doesn't mean you need to dismiss it. Just
say "looks like it might be great but I can't say for sure because I don't
have time to learn how to use it and then evaluate it.". Its just impossible
to try every new thing. You don't need an excuse.

If you wait until most people are saying its production ready, that's because
most people are already using it in production. If you wait until that point
to start learning it then you will be behind.

~~~
Roritharr
This is definitely correct, but if the developers themselves say explicitly on
their blog that they don't consider the current builds production ready, i
wouldn't feel comfortable recommending to build something important on it, as
it is prone to changes, even if it succeeds.

------
tegansnyder
I would be interested learning about peoples techniques for including database
dumps into their dev environments. I've been tweaking a Dockerfile for the
past few days and its pretty enjoyable to watch the screen go by as it's
getting built. Ideally I'd like to replicate everything in terms of our
production environment in docker containers so our devs and test changes, but
right now I'm taking the small steps. Currently I have a few different bash
scripts that are initiated outside the Dockerfile to handle stuff like MySQL,
Apache, and Redis configs. But I'm open to a different approach since this
isn't cached. I assume after building the base docker container I can just
IMAGE it as the future starting point.

